
Big Data Is Nudging You to Buy - winkle
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/consumed/201608/big-data-is-nudging-you
======
bruxa
This is hardly new stuff, but it was a good article nonetheless.

Seen similar things with sales on old-ish products happen in stores where I
live. "30% Sales on all our ( insert brand here ) products for a limited
time!!!" And then they just blatantly and shamelessly leave those prices as
they are even after the "sale" ends.

Not sure why such advertisement is allowed and why people aren't more
outraged, but eh.

~~~
winkle
The part about calling you up when it was clear you wanted to give them your
info was what really concerned me. It's an easy way to scare your customers
away.

As he said, the creep factor was high. If you were to do something like that
it should be clear that your information is being captured or give you the
ability to opt out right next to your phone number. That would still be a
LinkedIn like deceitful UX experience but slightly better.

